# Logic 5.5 and Vista - can they work together?



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,
I fairly recently upgraded to a Vista machine and would still like to run my Logic Platinum 5, however it always crashes on startup. I know there are a fair few compatability issues with vista, and i still have my old machine with XP, but I'd like to be able to use Logic on my new one.
Does anyone know a solution to this?

Cheers! :grin:


----------



## miroltje (Feb 26, 2008)

I really like to know the same thing, because i only have a computer with vista, can anyone tell us?


----------



## hge2001 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I am just struggling with the same problem.

But may be that i am one step ahead:

I managed to install the Logiv Platinum 5.0 from CD by using that trick:

before you start the SETUP from the CD, you clkick right on it, go to properties and change the compatibilty to WIN XP;

after that, you can install the Programm.
I made a first test and it seems to work; i have no crash.

But now I face another problem:
When I try to update to 5.5.2, I get during installation an error message, that it can't update Logic Platinum 5.5.2; I have not yet an idea, how to overcome that hurdle.

regards

hans


----------



## hge2001 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

Its me again.

Forget my last post. I used the wrong setup file.

I tried now the correct-one and it's working fine.

So logic-platinum 5.5.2 woks on my PC.

I openened some songs and played via midi ; until now i see no problems.

regards

hans

ps: I have 32bis version of vista


----------



## miroltje (Feb 26, 2008)

hey hans,
thanks for your reply!!
but i don't get one thing...and its the most important thing that's why I'm replying..
what is 'clkick right on it' ?
btw are you dutch? your name seems dutch...
if you are, can you reply in dutch, i think i would understand that better...


----------



## hge2001 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Minoltje,

no, I am German; not Dutch 

Click right means to the click with the mouse.
To start something, you double click with the left mouse button; to see the proerties, you click with the right muse button. I think You know this, maybe I explained notcorrectly in english.

Yesterday I worked with my logic platinum version under vista, and until now there was no problem. But I must say, that I don't use the Audio stuff of the program, only the midi-part. Cause I use a lot the notator.

Regards

hans


----------



## rpstudio (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi fellow... I need your help, please... Could you let me know where I get this Logic version...? Cause I am trying thousands of times to make my version works and I just cant do it... I am using the LAP 5.5.1 version and its not working on my HP Laptop computer...

Thanks in advance;

RENAN

:4-dontkno



hge2001 said:


> Hi Minoltje,
> 
> no, I am German; not Dutch
> 
> ...


----------

